# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Εκκολαπτική μηχανή

## Nikkk

Αν κάποιος έχει εκκολαπτική μηχανή για 20-30 αυγά κότας κ δε τη χρειάζεται, ενδιαφέρομαι. Μπορώ κ να την ανταλλάξω με κλουβί ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------

